# My First Bow Buck



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Haven't been on Nodak for quite a while, but thought I'd post a pic of my first bow buck I have ever got (started bow hunting last year).

Everything about this hunt went well: perfect shot at 12 yards...beautiful morning...deer came in to my tree stand after some grunting near a mock scrape I put up...got a picture of it on camera a few days before...got to follow a bloodtrail...no ruined meat.

Now I am taking it to the taxidermist for my first ever deer shoulder mount. I'm hooked!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I started bow hunting at 12 in 1960. Killed a deer nearly every year and I still have not shot a deer as nice as yours fallguy. To much bow hunting sort of spoils gun hunting. I solved that by using a different cartridge every year. A dozen cartridges later I got hooked on long range. Now with a bow I sometimes shoot compound, sometimes recurve, sometimes longbow. I would kind of like a flintlock now. 
Thanks for the story and picks fallguy.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

WOOHOOOOOOOOOO Fan friggin tastic buck. Thanks


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, Fall Guy! Fantastic Deer! With a deer like that for a First, you have nowhere to go but down! LOL. Fantastic deer!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice buck. Glad to see you back here.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Forgot to mention the most important parts...

This deer was shot on river land near my mom and dad's place. My dad died two years ago after a short battle with cancer.

Also a neat fact is the fact that 5 days before I shot the deer, my mom and daughter had seen this buck along with 2 other smaller bucks in her yard doing a little head-butting with each other. They watched them right out of the living room window.

I brought the deer head to the taxidermist on Wednesday night and told him the story and the info about my dad. He smiled and said "Ahh...so you had some help". This makes the deer that much more special, so really happy I am getting it mounted. This will be the first deer I ever had mounted.

I am guessing the distance from my dad's shop to the tree stand is about 80 yards. I will range it tomorrow as I am putting my son in the same tree stand to try to get his bow tag filled. We both shot small does last year. He is 12 and wants to try to shoot something with some antlers. Size doesn't matter. He just likes to hunt.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

nice job. definitely a wall hanger


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

"... ahhhh; so you had some help" Your father definitely had his hand in that. Great story, my friend.


----------

